# Double post trot



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I actually think it is fun :3
I know, call me really odd ... but after you practice it and practice it, and really figure out how to do it, it's not that bad  Just keep going


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

It's REALLY good for balance and developing in "independent" seat, not just going with whatever the horse throws at you. 

I'm good at it, but I know a little trick. It's not hard to figure out so I'm sure you will 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

i don't even know what a "double post trot" is . I am currently riding without an instructor and would like to try this for a balance excercise...maybe.


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't know what a double post trot is either! :shock:
Can someone explain?


----------



## amethystdreams (Aug 8, 2012)

It is when you are posting at the trot and post for 2 beats instead of 1


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It's sit, sit, rise, sit, sit, rise. 

If you can do sitting trot well, it's not challenging. If you are finding it tricky - do lots of sitting trot without stirrups to improve your sitting trot.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Double posting would be more like up, up, down, up, up, down. The opposite of changing your diagonal, its way more challenging!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amethystdreams (Aug 8, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> Double posting would be more like up, up, down, up, up, down. The opposite of changing your diagonal, its way more challenging!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is the way I am being taught. Up up down..


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> Double posting would be more like up, up, down, up, up, down. The opposite of changing your diagonal, its way more challenging!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ah, I see. I don't find changing my diagonal too difficult but I've never tried double posting... sounds a bit challenging!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amanda B (Aug 15, 2012)

It's not so much an exercise as a test. If you have correct vertical alignment, that is, a straight line from ear to shoulder to hip to heel, then it will be easy. If you find yourself falling backwards or forwards your alignment is off. Correct your alignment by getting your seat over your feet and sitting up straight, then try again. It's a way of evaluating your position and balance without needing a groundperson or mirrors.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I had to do this last week, I thought I was going to die! It was probably one of the most complicated thing I've ever done. I should ad that I have terrible coordination lol


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Up, up, down is fun. I think. 

When I was working for an eventer in Maryland and we had "workout days" double posted trot was our break. The rest of the time it was two point without hands, rider's push ups, two point with one stirrup (much harder than two-point without stirrups!), and other fun, muscle soreness inducing things.


----------



## 4everiding (Jul 3, 2012)

Double posting comes naturally to me now because this is how I change my diagnol to keep off my horse's back. Just keep trying, it was really hard to get the hang of when my trainer told me to start doing this when I change my diagnol when I school.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im really good at up up down, but i do it pretty regularly, along with no stirrups, two point, and posting at the canter =] 

once you find your balance it will get much easier =]


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I always change diagonal with down down up, but i will try this because it seems more challenging! I like to learn new exercises.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

My mare has a FAST trot (she's a hackney) and I find it much more comfortable than a regular posting trot.


----------

